# If Kindle makes a Paperwhite, Generation 2...



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

...what do you think the upgrades will be?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess that screen & lighting improvements are high on their list, as good as the PW is, those are the two features they'll try to make even better.

My personal wish list is for a physical home button for one stop return to my home page from a book.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like them to add page turn buttons.   But keep the touch screen too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My personal wish list is for a physical home button for one stop return to my home page from a book.
> 
> Betsy


Yes. . . that would be good.



KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd like them to add page turn buttons.  But keep the touch screen too.


And see I don't feel a need for physical page turn buttons. In fact, on my basic Kindle the other day, I noticed one of them was getting spongy. I'm sort of feeling less mechanical stuff to break or get stuck is probably better.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd agree that it would probably be new generation e-ink screen (better contrast) and more even lighting.

I don't see myself upgrading anytime soon though as I really have no gripes with my PW, where as I did with the K1, K2 and K3 and was always holding out for a lit screen, no keyboard (waste of space as I never use it) etc.

Page turn buttons would be ok--but not worth upgrading as I do like touch screens.  I don't care much about the home button.  I'm reading a couple books a month at most right now so I'm not often going from book to home screen anyway.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And see I don't feel a need for physical page turn buttons. In fact, on my basic Kindle the other day, I noticed one of them was getting spongy. I'm sort of feeling less mechanical stuff to break or get stuck is probably better.


Welllllllllll.............. in northwest Minnesota, where the winters are C.O.L.D. and never-ending (supposed to get 6-12" of the white crap today), there's less movement involved with the page turn buttons. Tapping the screen means I need to move my dainty little finger or thumb out from under the blanket that it is wrapped in. Well, I do wear fleece arm warmers to bed at night, tucking my nightgown sleeves under the fleece. (No lie, I'm sure it's really a sexy look.) The only exposed skin is my face, part of my neck, and my finger tips. The cat likes to curl up along side my head and drape her fuzzy paws across the neck, so that does help a little. 

Otherwise, I am very very very happy with my Paperwhite, even though it took 8 or 9 units to get a good one. I didn't give up faith.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I like it pretty much the way it is though I wouldn't mind home and page turn buttons. What I'd like most is software improvements, such as bringing back turning WiFi on or off from the menu and giving us the ability to make collections within collections. Most of all I wish they would improve the MYK page on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't mind page turn buttons either, because I'm lazy and I find them a tad easier to use with a minimum of movement.  But if I only had to pick one thing, it would be the home button.  'Cause I'm lazy.  

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I would like a home button, and an increase to 4GB (or more) of storage. Decreasing it to 2GB was a bad move.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

7vn11vn said:


> I like it pretty much the way it is though I wouldn't mind home and page turn buttons. What I'd like most is software improvements, such as bringing back turning WiFi on or off from the menu and giving us the ability to make collections within collections. Most of all I wish they would improve the MYK page on Amazon.


This very muchly! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The uneven lighting almost made me throw the PW in the trash when I first got it but over time I've gotten used to it and I know it isn't a bad spot in the screen because it shifts around and sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't.  Having said that, a more even light would be fantastic.  I would also like less steps to turn wireless on and off and for goodness sake, let's call it that instead of Airplane Mode.  That takes too much thinking.  lol  

I hated the sound of clicking page turn buttons so I'm just peachy with touch screen.  Wish the font size would go back to what it was on the Touch before the software updates but guess that won't happen.  

Oh, and BAN the use of Publisher's fonts.  I've had to stop reading a couple of books because the font was so thin and delicate I could barely see it.  

That's my thoughts for what it's worth.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they will be focusing on the uneven/splotchy lighting issue. This is the first ereader with this type of lighting and as with any new technology, there were problems, with a high rate of returns. The one I got was fine, but all those returned PWs had to cost them in $$ as well as their reputation for quality.



Vicki G. said:


> Oh, and BAN the use of Publisher's fonts. I've had to stop reading a couple of books because the font was so thin and delicate I could barely see it.


I'm reading a book right now that has a publisher font. They say you can override it and use a built-in font, but every book I've gotten with a publisher font did _*not*_ have the option to turn it off--that needs to be fixed. It's not even like these books had some kind of fancy formatting that required the special font. They probably just thought it was cool to get to specify it, or something. 

As far as a wished-for feature, mine is a better way to organize your books and collections! A flat list with tags ("collections") to group by (by one only) is all they have and that's simply inadequate. We need to be able to have sub-categories and sort by more than just title or author (how about genre, rating, tags, etc.) and sort by more than one field at a time. Amazon is supposed to be the leader in e-books and this a big shortcoming where they don't seem to be interested in improving the user experience.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

When  I bought the  PW last year -  my hands ached after a while - angling my thumb towards the screen and  I  returned it.  But  - I've  decided to try again - this time I ordered a stylus and will use that  instead of my thumb. But what I  really want  is a  PW with page turn buttons.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

a keyboard. til then, I am PW-less.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> a keyboard. til then, I am PW-less.


I have a K3, and even though I miss having hardware home and page-turn buttons on the PW, I do like the PW's touch screen keyboard. Not having the hardware keyboard makes the PW a nice small size that fits more easily into my purse, so I'm happy with that aspect of the touch screen experience.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragle said:


> I have a K3, and even though I miss having hardware home and page-turn buttons on the PW, I do like the PW's touch screen keyboard. Not having the hardware keyboard makes the PW a nice small size that fits more easily into my purse, so I'm happy with that aspect of the touch screen experience.


Yep, I agree. I can definitely type faster on the touch screen keyboard than the K3's keyboard. (And way faster than the K4's on screen keyboard - but I'm pretty sure any keyboard would be faster than that.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As to publishers font: My understanding is that the way it's supposed to work is as Dragle says. It's supposed to be an _option_. But, yeah, every book I've got that had it as an option, didn't have any other fonts as alternate options. I haven't been able to work out whether it's the publisher doing something wrong or if the software is not quite there. 

I would have no objection to changing the wireless on/off toggle back to the way it was. . . . certainly was fewer steps. . . .though, at this point, I pretty much leave it on all the time with no appreciable effect on my battery life so it's kind of moot for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I just leave my wifi on too.  Doesn't seem to make much difference in battery life, and I do read on my iPhone and iPad as well so I need it on so the whispersync is always working.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I would like to see faster response to clicking on the screen (e.g., bringing up a menu, selecting an option, searching, filing books in a collection, etc.)


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe an upgrade to the battery, so it would come close to the advertised Battery Life. 
But a Gen2 PW would have to have a *TON* of improvements to make me want to upgrade.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

KayakerNC said:


> Maybe an upgrade to the battery, so it would come close to the advertised Battery Life.
> But a Gen2 PW would have to have a *TON* of improvements to make me want to upgrade.


Yeah....something like the new Kobo Aura with HD screen, and 4GB or more of storage....I'd buy that.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd like them to add page turn buttons.  But keep the touch screen too.


Me too. I like the touch screen but.....I always held my K2 and K3 in my left hand (even though I am right-handed) and on those devices I could hold it in my left hand and use my left thumb to advance the page. With the touch screen I have to hold in my right hand which just is not as comfortable for me.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Buttons. I want buttons. Home and page turn. I would dump my PW and get a new one in a second if I could get that. Heck, I'd settle for just page turn buttons.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I would really like to get the audio back- I enjoy listening to audio books, and sometimes use my touch for this, but prefer my paper white  for reading and miss this feature. Otherwise probably won't update again for a while.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been playing with a Nook SimpleTouch that I got cheap, and having tried a touch screen, I STILL want page-turn buttons back.  I'd rather not have to re-adjust my grip and cover up part of the page I'm reading every time I turn a page -- it interrupts the flow of reading more than just pressing a little harder on where my thumb already is sitting.  

Here's a hint, Amazon.... right now, I'm not in a hurry to upgrade my Keyboard to a Paperwhite.  Give me that screen AND keep my page-turn buttons, and I'm in.

But buttons like the Kindle Keyboard, not the awful things on the Nook.  Those are so hard to use they're even worse at interrupting the flow of reading.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SueEllen said:


> Me too. I like the touch screen but.....I always held my K2 and K3 in my left hand (even though I am right-handed) and on those devices I could hold it in my left hand and use my left thumb to advance the page. With the touch screen I have to hold in my right hand which just is not as comfortable for me.


Dumb question - I don't have a PW but use other touch screen things to read - can you not use your left thumb to swipe right to left to advance the page? Not as easy as tapping, I know, but is it possible? Or do you have to do it on the right side of the screen whether you're swiping or tapping? Just curious...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Dumb question - I don't have a PW but use other touch screen things to read - can you not use your left thumb to swipe right to left to advance the page? Not as easy as tapping, I know, but is it possible? Or do you have to do it on the right side of the screen whether you're swiping or tapping? Just curious...


There's a zone on the left side of the touch screen, about 3/4" wide, that you tap in to reverse. The rest of the screen in "advance."

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Dumb question - I don't have a PW but use other touch screen things to read - can you not use your left thumb to swipe right to left to advance the page? Not as easy as tapping, I know, but is it possible? Or do you have to do it on the right side of the screen whether you're swiping or tapping? Just curious...


Yes, you can do that, but if you reach far enough over with your thumb to start the swipe, you might as well just tap, since you are in the forward zone at that point, and it's easier to tap.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like the kobo aura hd reader is stepping up the pearl e-ink to 1080p hd and 265dpi (wow.. pw is 215?). Let's hope kindle can step up dpi too. By the looks of that thing it's way thicker than a pw.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Dumb question - I don't have a PW but use other touch screen things to read - can you not use your left thumb to swipe right to left to advance the page? Not as easy as tapping, I know, but is it possible? Or do you have to do it on the right side of the screen whether you're swiping or tapping? Just curious...


Swiping definitely works. Right to left turns a page forward; left to right turns a page back.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Page turn buttons - on both sides   I have held every Kindle since I got my original one in my left hand and it's awkward to reach across the text to turn the page.  Or if they don't want physical buttons, let me change the area of the screen so tapping on the left side takes me to the next page.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Welllllllllll.............. in northwest Minnesota, where the winters are C.O.L.D. and never-ending (supposed to get 6-12" of the white crap today), there's less movement involved with the page turn buttons. Tapping the screen means I need to move my dainty little finger or thumb out from under the blanket that it is wrapped in. Well, I do wear fleece arm warmers to bed at night, tucking my nightgown sleeves under the fleece. (No lie, I'm sure it's really a sexy look.) The only exposed skin is my face, part of my neck, and my finger tips. The cat likes to curl up along side my head and drape her fuzzy paws across the neck, so that does help a little.
> 
> Otherwise, I am very very very happy with my Paperwhite, even though it took 8 or 9 units to get a good one. I didn't give up faith.


Minnesota, isn't that real close to antarctica? Do you have a polar bear as a pet?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> Minnesota, isn't that real close to antarctica? Do you have a polar bear as a pet?


Here's a link to a picture of a statue of a polar bear and a seal in Winger, Minnesota. I don't know how to attach a picture without getting a giant-sized picture. 50 points if you can guess what animal statue they have in Blackduck, MN.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7224572362/


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> Here's a link to a picture of a statue of a polar bear and a seal in Winger, Minnesota. I don't know how to attach a picture without getting a giant-sized picture. 50 points if you can guess what animal statue they have in Blackduck, MN.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7224572362/


Nice pet, at least he won't pee in the house like my dogs!!!


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Here's a link to a picture of a statue of a polar bear and a seal in Winger, Minnesota. I don't know how to attach a picture without getting a giant-sized picture. 50 points if you can guess what animal statue they have in Blackduck, MN.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7224572362/


Would it be a black duck?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

musclehead said:


> Would it be a black duck?


I see you've visited there.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Like in kindle 3 (keyboard), go back to having the amazing Text-to-Speech option.  Please, please, please bring this back in the next paperwhite so I can buy a new kindle.  I will not move up until this capability is again available.  Otherwise, I will keep buying old backup kindle 3 on eBay years into the future.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I second (or maybe 10th by now!) the Text-to-Speech option. More and more books are being sold with that option enabled and I just read recently that huge strides are being made in TTS and that it's starting to sound a bit more like actual speech.

After watching the short Kobo Aura HD e-Reader Review at Good E-Reader dot com, I may not need a new Kindle LOL! Aura weighs 1 ounce more than PW with a 6.8" screen, sharpness to die for, a micro HD card slot and 4k storage, the ability to create shelves, and a web browser. Sadly, still no audio, however it does have a great light with no dark or discolored areas on the screen!

So copy the features from the AuraHD, add upgraded TTS, and  fix library borrowing to be as easy as on the Sony and I'll buy a new PaperWhite!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I don't care about text to speech.  

So I guess my position would be I have no problem with there being multiple models: a base model at a good price that is pretty much what the PW is now -- though with the improved screen/light/home button -- and then 'higher end' models that add the 3G, TTS, more storage, etc.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I want darker fonts and more even lighting.  And, more than anything:  my page turn buttons back.  They just worked so much faster for me.

I would also like to see updates to the Kindle apps so that they work more like the Marvin app (more choices of fonts, backgrounds, etc).

And for Kindles and Kindle apps:  Real folders to sort/store books in that would carry over to all of your Kindles.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

not if, but when (most likely released november)...i really would like to see the screen issues fixed in regard to some people who see discoloration, getting it the same thinness and size of the 69 dollar kindle (makes a difference to those who really nitpick life myself), and the dream feature would be if they could figure out how to integrate some kind of swype type functionality with the keyboard on e-ink. that HD aura kobo has 265dpi and i wouldnt' mind kindle getting up to that. that said, kindle, best e-ink reader around for a few years running. every year they bring out something great. look forward to it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> Here's a link to a picture of a statue of a polar bear and a seal in Winger, Minnesota. I don't know how to attach a picture without getting a giant-sized picture. 50 points if you can guess what animal statue they have in Blackduck, MN.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7224572362/


Ya.... and the big prairie chicken statue outside of Rothsay... (and Paul Bunyan and Babe in Bemidji). We actually got our first dog, a black lab named Fred, in Blackduck waaaaayyyyy back when I was about four. Blackduck has a great carving/craft show every year. The only claim to fame my current town has is Potato Days - everything and anything related to potatoes can be found and/or eaten for those two days every year.

And yes... we have a statue of a potato..


----------

